# S. J. Del Rey e Tiradentes (MG)



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Tiradentes​
01
IMG_20190624_161049661_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

02
IMG_20190624_163328085_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

03
IMG_20190624_163357266_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

04
IMG_20190624_163625948_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

05
IMG_20190624_164210673_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

06
IMG_20190624_164307028_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

07
IMG_20190624_171639953_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

08
IMG_20190625_090156572_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

09
IMG_20190625_090823744_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

10
IMG_20190625_091129912_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

11
IMG_20190625_091447395_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

12
IMG_20190625_091756199_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

13
IMG_20190625_092325740_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

14
IMG_20190625_092355280_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

15
IMG_20190625_092434249_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

16
IMG_20190625_092554264_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

17
IMG_20190625_092703469_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

18
IMG_20190625_092923009_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

19
IMG_20190625_092939511_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

20
IMG_20190625_093308046_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

21
IMG_20190625_093353653_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

22
IMG_20190625_093732408_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

23
IMG_20190625_093930931_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

24
IMG_20190625_094157042_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

25
IMG_20190625_094202524_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

26
IMG_20190625_094245056_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

27
IMG_20190625_094249380_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

28
IMG_20190625_094420305_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

29
IMG_20190625_101056680_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

30
IMG_20190625_101150487_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

31
IMG_20190625_101307702_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

32
IMG_20190625_101424499_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

33
IMG_20190625_101519246_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

34
IMG_20190625_101622759_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

35
IMG_20190625_101937381_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

36
IMG_20190625_101951410_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

37
IMG_20190625_102049245_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

38
IMG_20190625_102246595_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

39
IMG_20190625_102315364_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

40
IMG_20190625_102439636_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

41
IMG_20190625_102612609_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

42
IMG_20190625_102616718_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr

43
IMG_20190625_103102693_HDR by Nicolas Matano, on Flickr


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Tiradentes é uma joia!
Lindas fotos!:cheers:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Na foto 25 tem uma casa a venda, adivinhem o valor dela?


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda cidade...Um dia ainda vou conhecer...


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Corrigindo fotos 25 e 27, já pesquisei, 1 milhão de reais o valor da casa a venda.


----------



## Julio Rocha (Dec 8, 2008)

Pudim_Caipira said:


> Nas duas cidades achei as padarias e restaurantes muito bons, o que é normal em MG, mas a grande diferença é que em Tiradentes tudo é caro, "gourmet" e chique e em SJ predomina os estabelecimentos "raíz" mais baratos e tão bons quanto. Eu preferia almoçar nos buffets à vontade de comida mineira de SJ, frequentados pelo povo que trabalha na cidade, mas fui também em restaurante de turista em Tiradentes.


Não lembro de padaria em Tiradentes, para ser sincero. 

Tiradentes é cara mesmo, hospedagem é caríssima. Mas eu não vou lá para comer comida mineira, isso eu faço em casa, vou para experiências diferentes mesmo. Tem uma variedade de restaurantes na cidade que não se encontra em São João, por exemplo, comida Tailandesa. Gastronomia é coisa séria por lá, e isso Ouro Preto está muito atrás de Tiradentes, muito mesmo.


----------



## Julio Rocha (Dec 8, 2008)

del Marques said:


> Corrigindo fotos 25 e 27, já pesquisei, 1 milhão de reais o valor da casa a venda.


Essas casas são caríssimas mesmo. Quando comecei a trabalhar em Ouro Preto fui olhar os preços das casas por lá. Inocentemente olhei os casarões, era tudo acima de um milhão de reais, dependendo da localização chega a 3 milhões. Então resolvi olhar um lote fora do centro histórico, mas um bairro que acho bem agradável, era 750 mil reais. Por fim, achei melhor continuar morando em BH.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Julio Rocha said:


> Essas casas são caríssimas mesmo. Quando comecei a trabalhar em Ouro Preto fui olhar os preços das casas por lá. Inocentemente olhei os casarões, era tudo acima de um milhão de reais, dependendo da localização chega a 3 milhões. Então resolvi olhar um lote fora do centro histórico, mas um bairro que acho bem agradável, era 750 mil reais. Por fim, achei melhor continuar morando em BH.


Aqui está o imóvel e o valor:

https://www.proprietariodireto.com....es-direto-com-proprietario/863850711218611524


----------



## Julio Rocha (Dec 8, 2008)

^^
Poxa, gostei muito, pena que eu não tenho a grana. :lol:

O pai de uma colega tem um casa em Ouro Preto, de certa forma similar a essa (porém maior). Tem a fachada bonitinha e tudo, mas parece uma casinha pequena, até humilde. Quando entra é uma surpresa, olhando por fora não dá pra imaginar. A casa é maravilhosa, não tem que vai lá a primeira vez não fica impressionado.


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Pessoalmente eu acho uma casa charmosa dessas perfeita para aposentadoria. Uma cidade histórica turística tranquila e segura, linda de conto de fadas do lado de um polo regional, não tão longe do Rio e BH. Prefiro me aposentar numa Tiradentes do que na beira do mar como é o sonho de todo mundo.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Julio Rocha said:


> ^^
> Poxa, gostei muito, pena que eu não tenho a grana. :lol:
> 
> O pai de uma colega tem um casa em Ouro Preto, de certa forma similar a essa (porém maior). Tem a fachada bonitinha e tudo, mas parece uma casinha pequena, até humilde. Quando entra é uma surpresa, olhando por fora não dá pra imaginar. A casa é maravilhosa, não tem que vai lá a primeira vez não fica impressionado.


Ja vivi a experiência de me surpreender com uma casa assim na rua Sto Antonio, em São Joao. Olhando de frente, apenas duas janelas e uma porta, aparentemente apenas 1 pvto, vc não dava muita coisa. Entrando lá dentro via-se que eram 2 pavtos, 3 salas relativamente grandes, 4 qtos, sendo duas suites, terraço, etc!


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Uma coisa que já foi comentada em outros threads e não custa repetir aqui é sobre a diversidade arquitetônica de São João Del Rey.

Enquanto em Ouro Preto a impressão é que a cidade ficou congelada na arquitetura do sec XVIII e primeira metade do sec XIX, em São João vê-se exemplares tanto desse período quanto do final do sec XIX e início do sec XX.

A explicação é que, com a decadência do ciclo do ouro, enquanto Ouro Preto se estagnou economicamente, mesmo sendo a capital da província, São João se fortaleceu como um dos principais entrepostos comerciais do estado, dada sua localização estratégica entre a região central (onde ficavam a maioria das antigas vilas do ouro, inclusive Ouro Preto) e a então capital do império. Além da proximidade de importantes regiões agropecuárias na época (zona da mata mineira e sul de Minas)


----------



## Julio Rocha (Dec 8, 2008)

^^
Isso em geral é muito atípico, locais estagnados costumam se degradar muito. 

Para falar a verdade, Ouro Preto é um local muito inapropriado para uma cidade. A quantidade de ouro era tamanha que justificou, não somente a criação da cidade, até a transferência da capital de Mariana, que é um local bem mais apropriado para uma cidade, para lá.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Linda a cidade, nunca imaginei que tivesse tanto potencial!


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Uma das joias coloniais das Minas Gerais. Ao lado de Sao Joao del Rey. Muito bem preservada parecendo ate' um cenario cinematografico. Limpa e essa luminosidade , ceu azul tipicas das Alterosas com a Serra ao fundo compoem um quadro unico. Parabens pela coletanea.


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Muito lindo!!!!!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

As fotos estão lindas, pudim...e que saudade que deu...

Andar de Maria Fumaça foi um item obrigatório quando estive lá...amo mais que pão de queijo...rs

Obrigada por compartilhar, viu?

Bjks


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Imagino o perigo de caminhar por essas ladeiras em dia de chuva.


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Obrigado pelos comentários.

Encorajo todos a visitar esses belos lugares


----------

